# Northern Beef.Aberdeen SD



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They just built this a few years ago.

https://www.farmforum.net/2017/11/09/northern-beef-bankruptcy-investors-businesses-out-nearly-80-million/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds like they didn't have a sound business model to start with if they only lasted a year..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Or a scheme from the very beginning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, the important thing is the lawyers and the taxing entities are getting paid-- everybody else to the back of the line...

Lesson learned-- never invest in any of these "startups"... when they have an established (and successful) business, THEN consider investing.

Sounds like a lot of workers and particularly subcontractors or outside service providers are going to get the short end of the stick... and that's a shame. Lesson learned-- everything's "cash at time of delivery/service provided..." Let them find their own financing and pay the bills when the services are rendered...

Typical "pie in the sky" robber barons, stealing from everybody... but, the lawyers are going to make out okay, and that's the important thing... 

Later! OL J R


----------

